# Aftermarket Stereo



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

So I am considering buying myself an upgrade for my stereo for Christmas. I didn't get the MyLink when I bought the car because I really didn't think I would need/want it. But the more I have my Cruze, the more I really want the type of features MyLink offers (touchscreen, built in GPS, big pretty screen, etc). I assume installing an actual MyLink system aftermarket is obscenely expensive (or maybe not?). Does anyone have any thoughts/ideas on this? Recommendations for systems?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

there are many threads already on this option that range from installing a Mylink radio to a double din. Use the search and you will find hours of reading on all the options and cost on each one.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't think the my link installation had been successful yet (an easy method anyway). 

I'd steer clear of the Chinese units on Ebay and Amazon. 

You have the option of a very expensive after market unit or you can try to install a tablet. there's a thread on that here.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Current Mylink owner - 6 months of use. My thoughts.

The Mylink system is nice since it's integrated into the rest of the car so it works pretty well. Good Iphone Integration, Native Pandora and Sticher Support along with XM. Good FM and XM Reception. However it's far from perfect.

The biggest complaint/concern is probably the biggest glaring feature that should be addressed. The overall sound quality is just "Ok" at best. The radio is loud, but it has no power. Typically anything past the mid point on the volume scale results into little or no change in the volume of the sound. If anything, the "bottom" drops out and begins to sound tinny and hollow.

Since you're looking to go with a touchscreen. I would go down the aftermarket route and just skip the Mylink system altogether. For what you would would spend in a factory OEM unit. You would soon be contacting XR to build you a Sub and a DSP to get it up to acceptable sound levels.


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

So I have a chevy cruze 2011 lt rs with pioneer system had this car since day one I just repaced radio with a pioneer avhx 4600 bt deck but the gm screen that remains on the top part cant change the time I read that it could be done with the steering wheel functions but it only turns the deck off wow I need help big time anyone please


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Plug the original radio back in or at 11:59 disconnect your neg battery terminal and plug it back in when it hits 12:00 thats what I would do....or adjust the time on the pioneer


----------



## Sammmsss (Dec 14, 2010)

hificruzer226 said:


> Plug the original radio back in or at 11:59 disconnect your neg battery terminal and plug it back in when it hits 12:00 thats what I would do....or adjust the time on the pioneer


I will try to disconnect the battery at that time cause to put back original radio is a mission spent 500 bucks on all kinds of wires which are needed to convert to aftermarket radio if theres any other way please let me know thanks


----------



## Jonathan1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Picking a new car stereo involves several steps, including deciding how much you want to spend, what kinds of features you want, if you want satellite radio or HD radio, determining your vehicle's factory car stereo setup, and determining what is the correct-fitting radio for your vehicle. In this wikiHow, we'll go over some of the basic steps involved in choosing a new car stereo for your vehicle.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Should be quiet, LOL, but yet another poster not exactly happy with what he purchased. GM will never sell a touchscreen vehicle to me. Touch buttons are bad enough, what happened to real switches? And real wire?

Touch buttons lets them use hair thin wire to fire commands to the BCM that depends on firmware stored in all things, flashram, where one 0.75 V glitch can reset it. Then fires a command to Made in China relays to shorten the leads to the required loads.

Key reason why I am paying extra for towing insurance, touch screen is even cheaper with a long reach to tap on it. And won't even work at all in cold dry weather. At times, checking my pulse to make sure I am not dead. Depends on an small electrostatic discharge from your body. Would help if I wore polyester clothes, but hate plastic against my body.

Making this stuff cheaper and cheaper, but yet the sticker price keeps on going up. Just my half a cents worth.


----------

